# Non-toxic (to animals) weed killer



## Hooked (3/6/19)

Does anyone know of a spray-on weed killer *which will not be toxic to my dogs?*

I had my entire property paved, front and back, a year ago but the weeds still come through the paving. Time and time again I have to get someone to pull them out by hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Does anyone know of a spray-on weed killer *which will not be toxic to my dogs?*
> 
> I had my entire property paved, front and back, a year ago but the weeds still come through the paving. Time and time again I have to get someone to pull them out by hand.


buy a huge bag of common salt and spill it all over making sure it gets through all cracks and crevices. You may have to repeat after it rains or if you decide to pressure wash.
My school had a patch of land which they treated with salt to prevent grass from growing. 
I usually call a guy once a month, he clears the weed and sweeps around the house for R100. It's cheap and better for the environment.


----------



## Hooked (4/6/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> buy a huge bag of common salt and spill it all over making sure it gets through all cracks and crevices. You may have to repeat after it rains or if you decide to pressure wash.
> My school had a patch of land which they treated with salt to prevent grass from growing.
> I usually call a guy once a month, he clears the weed and sweeps around the house for R100. It's cheap and better for the environment.



Interesting! I'll try it on a small patch just out of curiosity, but I wouldn't use it all over as the dogs will lick it and become very thirsty indeed! Thanks @Faiyaz Cheulkar !


----------

